

"We found it!" - Search finally implemented in Google Reader - baha_man
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2007/09/we-found-it.html

======
baha_man
Unfortunately, Google Reader now doesn't work in Opera:

[http://groups.google.com/group/google-reader-
troubleshoot/br...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-reader-
troubleshoot/browse_frm/thread/22f2ae3de14e7a55)

